# Some New Pics!!



## Brian S (May 1, 2005)

E uatuman....check out the metallic green abdomen :} 







B smithi...looking better than ever :drool: 











A avicularia




P cambridgei...Goliath this one is for you


----------



## jbrd (May 1, 2005)

i really like the A.avic on the red flower, nice pics


----------



## Rounder (May 1, 2005)

nice pics man

do they get nervous out in the bright sun like that?


----------



## Brian S (May 1, 2005)

Chffan1 said:
			
		

> nice pics man
> 
> do they get nervous out in the bright sun like that?


The Avic didn't seem to mind but I have a few that wouldn't like it at all like my Pokies, S calceatum and H maculata.


----------



## Mike H. (May 1, 2005)

Hey Brian nice pics bro...my juvie female smithi just molted today...they sure are pretty...

Regards, Mike


----------



## Brian S (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike, I'll be lookin forward to some pics


----------



## Mike H. (May 1, 2005)

Once the smithi hardens up I will post some...


Regards, Mike


----------



## Mattyb (May 1, 2005)

Very nice pics. how big is ur avic?



-Mattyb


----------



## Brian S (May 1, 2005)

Hi Matty, The avic is a little smaller than my hand. I don't have real big hands either lol. Here are the pix I took the night before.


----------



## Mattyb (May 2, 2005)

I see, i've had mine for about a year it she molted 3 maybe 4 times and she is still very small, maybe 3 1/2" to 4" leg span, her carpace, and her abdomen are very small, i dunno why her abdomen is small, i see her eat all the time. I'll have to post some pics i guess.



-Mattyb


----------



## MyNameHere (May 2, 2005)

Nice pics.  Yes, I like the avic on the azalea, too.

Our azaleas have bloomed and are done now.  I guess up in MO you have something more like actual seasons.


----------



## Brian S (May 2, 2005)

MyNameHere said:
			
		

> Nice pics.  Yes, I like the avic on the azalea, too.
> 
> Our azaleas have bloomed and are done now.  I guess up in MO you have something more like actual seasons.


lol yes it has been unseasonably cool this Spring. Hey I'm impressed you knew those flowers are azaleas  They aren't very common here like they are further South.


----------



## Goliath (May 3, 2005)

Very nice brian, she is beautiful :drool: .  Like the uatuman too.  Everything looks good as always  .
mike


----------



## Greg Wolfe (May 3, 2005)

*Wow...*

Like WOW!!! Whoa Brian! Excellent shots! Keep them coming!


----------



## Joe1968 (May 3, 2005)

Nice pics Brian , you should try entering to the next arachnoposter contest.
my E. utaman molted today, I think its a female.


----------



## Brian S (May 3, 2005)

Thanks you all. 

Joe, My uatuman molted last week but I was unable to sex it. I need your microscope hehe


----------



## MyNameHere (May 3, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> lol yes it has been unseasonably cool this Spring. Hey I'm impressed you knew those flowers are azaleas  They aren't very common here like they are further South.


Yes, well, flowering plants are another passion of mine.  Austin has a whole park that's just about all azaleas (somehow never got to go there when they were all in bloom), and here just about everyone and their mom has at least one--literally.

There's one in my mom's front yard that we never do anything with (as far as fertilizing, pruning, etc), but it puts on a good show every year, anyway.


----------



## Brian S (May 3, 2005)

There is an azalea garden just down the road from me but that's about the only other place around here that has them. I really like 'em. I just wish they stayed flowered out all Summer.


----------



## GiX (May 4, 2005)

nice spiders....


----------



## Brian S (May 11, 2005)

GBB molted last night and is looking good again. This is probably my favorite spider of them all 8) 



T blondi is also growing fast. It molted last night so I took new pics


Here is a closer shot


----------



## Fred (May 11, 2005)

nice pics Brian. I like your B smithi... Can't wait until mine get's his/her colours....


----------



## Brian S (May 12, 2005)

Thanks...I have had that one since last September and it grew fairly quick for a Brachy.


----------



## Brian S (May 13, 2005)

Newly molted P cambridgei


----------



## Goliath (May 14, 2005)

She is looking good   , great pictures as always.  I will try to get pictures of mine, everytime I try they go back into hiding.
Mike


----------



## Brian S (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Mike 

I went T hunting today and found a few A hentzi. Here are 2 of them


----------



## Brian S (May 15, 2005)

I picked these up today

Brachypelma auratum


P cancerides (Haitian Brown) this one is pure evil 

E pulchermaklassi


A brockelhursti


----------



## versus (May 16, 2005)

nice pics Brian..
may i know what substrate are u using for the spiders?
they looks nice..


----------



## evil_educator (May 16, 2005)

looks like peat moss.


----------



## Brian S (May 16, 2005)

Yes it is peat moss. That is all I use


----------



## Mike H. (May 16, 2005)

Hey Brian the brocklehursti looks great !! I have 3 about 1.5 inches or so...they are a great spider....keep the pics  coming....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Brian S (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Mike.....I'll see what I can do


----------



## Brian S (May 18, 2005)

I'm not thru yet... here is a P nigricolor molting




Now for the fun part, let's see how many of you all can sex it  It should be easy.


----------



## Fred (May 18, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Thanks...I have had that one since last September and it grew fairly quick for a Brachy.


How big was she when you got her in september? Mine is at like 3/4"


----------



## Brian S (May 18, 2005)

It was about 2 inches (maybe more) and it now between 4-5 inches.


----------



## Brian S (May 18, 2005)

A versicolor



C bechuanicus



Nhandu chromatus



Check out my P nigricolor!!!


----------



## Goliath (May 18, 2005)

Very nice as always!   :clap:   My nigricolor looks just like yours at the moment.  Can't wait for my bechuanicus to get that big.
Mike


----------



## Brian S (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Mike 
I just had to add another GBB pic


----------



## Greg Wolfe (May 19, 2005)

*New pix...*

Hey Brian! Your photos are incredible! Your catching up to me rather quickly, guess I better go shopping...  ;P


----------



## Brian S (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Greg 
I guess I better make more room so I can keep up with ya...LOL


----------



## shogun804 (May 19, 2005)

sweet pics as always :clap:  love the P nigricolor :drool: .


----------



## Fred (May 20, 2005)

Brian, your pics are so clear. Are you taking your pics outside?


----------



## Brian S (May 20, 2005)

Thanks David 

Fred, Some of the fotos are outside. I like to take them outside when I can


----------



## Brian S (May 21, 2005)

Here is my newly molted C fasciatum...These are gorgeous!!!






I got a photo of my P ornata before I re housed it today






Here is my set up for it.


----------



## Schlyne (May 21, 2005)

How big is the nigercolor now? 
You have a young boehmei, that you bought from botar right?  How big is it now?  I think you mentioned once that we might have had sibs..anyway, mine molted about a week ago and it's turned out to be an immature male  

He's going to be a screaming red at maturing molt though, I think.


----------



## Brian S (May 21, 2005)

The nigricolr is about 3-4 inches now. The boehmei is around 2 inches (maybe a little less)


----------



## Brian S (May 21, 2005)

Just got back from another tarantula hunting trip. Found more of all sizes....

Here is a sling


This one is skinny but it will fatten up. It is eating 3 crickets in this picture


Look at this sweetheart!!!! I am wondering if she might be gravid since she is nice and plump.


These are very docile spiders!!! I haven't had one even attempt to bite yet.


----------



## Arach-attack (May 21, 2005)

Awesome pics Brian!


----------



## Brian S (May 22, 2005)

Thanks  I am glad you like


----------



## Greg Wolfe (May 22, 2005)

*New pix...*

Hey Brian!
What kind of camera do you have? Just curious. I have been looking at digital cameras and have no idea which one to get. Camera challenged here.  :wall:


----------



## Brian S (May 22, 2005)

Gregg, I am using the camera from work which is a Sony Mavica. Not sure if they even make it anymore. If they do...I'm gonna get one for myself since it is so easy to use. I also have a small Olympus (can't remember the model) that I don't like at all. It eats AA bateries as fast as I can put 'em in and it has too many gadgets on it. It is not user friendly at all. This Mavica is super easy to use and it takes fairly decent photos. It also uses the old fashioned 3 1/2 floppy which I kinda like too because I can take several pics on one disc.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (May 22, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Gregg, I am using the camera from work which is a Sony Mavica. Not sure if they even make it anymore. If they do...I'm gonna get one for myself since it is so easy to use. I also have a small Olympus (can't remember the model) that I don't like at all. It eats AA bateries as fast as I can put 'em in and it has too many gadgets on it. It is not user friendly at all. This Mavica is super easy to use and it takes fairly decent photos. It also uses the old fashioned 3 1/2 floppy which I kinda like too because I can take several pics on one disc.


Hey Brian-
That Mavica sounds like it was several hundred bucks to get. It does take crisp beautiful photos. I have been looking at digital cameras and I'm not sure which one would fit my requirements. I NEED one that takes good pix of all my slings without dumping a grand on it!


----------



## Snakecharm (May 22, 2005)

Just beautiful. I love A hentzi. I definitely need one at some point. I wish I knew where to look for them around here.

Awesome pics.


----------



## Brian S (May 22, 2005)

Greg Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hey Brian-
> That Mavica sounds like it was several hundred bucks to get. It does take crisp beautiful photos. I have been looking at digital cameras and I'm not sure which one would fit my requirements. I NEED one that takes good pix of all my slings without dumping a grand on it!


Greg, I think they were around $400 several years ago. I'm gonna try to find another one.


----------



## Brian S (May 22, 2005)

Snakecharm said:
			
		

> Just beautiful. I love A hentzi. I definitely need one at some point. I wish I knew where to look for them around here.
> 
> Awesome pics.


It should be easy to find 'em in OK. Just find a place with alot of big flat rocks and start turning them over.


----------



## Brian S (May 27, 2005)

Got these lil' buggers out for a pic

B boehmei


A purpurea


----------



## Goliath (May 27, 2005)

Beauties, what more can I say brian.    That boehmei
is really sharp, mine is just a little sling at the moment.  The purple on the purpurea shows real nice in the pic.
Mike


----------



## Brian S (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Mike!!! I think the purpurea will get more purple with each molt now. I am really looking forward to see this one as an adult.


----------



## king7 (Jul 7, 2005)

awsome pics AND AWSOME t'S :clap: 

hows the P cancerides doing?i have one and id be interested to see yours progress


----------

